# loud ticking sound



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I have an 04 that i have recently been hearing a loud ticking sound at idle. Warm or cold it doesnt matter. It doesnt sound like it changes with an increase in rpm up to about 1500. Inside the car it sounds like its coming from the passenger side, and under the hood it sounds like its coming from the back of the motor as well as the passenger side. Im going to pull the valve covers tonight and look and make sure everything is there. Anyone have any ideas or things i should check? Thanks for help


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

These are loud motors. Check your oil level and when was the last time you changed the oil? When my oil was nearing the end of its life you could hear it get a little louder.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

Oil doesnt have but about 500 miles on it. I just recently started hearing this sound within the past few days


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Could be exhaust manifold gasket's leaking. That can make a clicking noise, getting louder the more you gun the engine.


----------

